# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Hasson & Wong HD Video Fridays/Dr. Wong/6091 Grafts/Two Sessions/Ten Months

## Jotronic

This patient originally came to see Dr. Wong in 2005 to fill in the  hairline for a stronger frame for his face and to improve the coverage  for his crown. Dr. Wong performed a procedure of 3046 grafts to address  these issues. In the second surgery 3045 grafts (yes, coincidence) were  placed to add density throughout. The patient has fine hair.

Surgery  1
Singles - 605
Doubles - 2034
3/4 - 406

Surgery 2
Singles  - 762
Doubles - 1880
3/4 - 403

----------

